# Kpop



## Chaerin (Jan 28, 2015)

Soo...yeah
I was wondering if anyone here liked kpop.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 28, 2015)

I love it.


----------



## Chris (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm currently wearing a t-shirt that features the gentlemen from your signature.  

I used to be crazy into it in my teens, but not so much anymore. NU'EST is the only artist I listen to regularly anymore.


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 28, 2015)

I have heard KPop before, and it's cute music, but not for me. They have really cool music videos most of the time though, which is cool.


----------



## (ciel) (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes, I love kpop! Bigbang is my favourite group, with VIXX, and B1A4 not far behind.


----------



## Chaerin (Jan 28, 2015)

Tina said:


> I'm currently wearing a t-shirt that features the gentlemen from your signature.
> 
> I used to be crazy into it in my teens, but not so much anymore. NU'EST is the only artist I listen to regularly anymore.


Cool.
I really only like Face and Action by NU'EST I'm not a fan of their other songs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlueWolf101 said:


> I love it.



Who do you listen to?

- - - Post Merge - - -



(ciel) said:


> Yes, I love kpop! Bigbang is my favourite group, with VIXX, and B1A4 not far behind.



Big Bang is my favorite too.
I've never really listed to Vixx or B1a4


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 28, 2015)

(ciel) said:


> Yes, I love kpop! Bigbang is my favourite group, with VIXX, and B1A4 not far behind.



VIXX. <3
Starlights fighting~!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also love Boyfriend, (I know, lame,) EXO, Big Bang, BEAST, 4Minute, Fiestar and recently started to fall for Block B. <3


----------



## sheepie (Jan 28, 2015)

kpop is my life omg ;w;

i see a fellow starlight here ~♡♡


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 28, 2015)

sheepie said:


> kpop is my life omg ;w;
> 
> i see a fellow starlight here ~♡♡



;v;
Do you have a bias within VIXX?


----------



## sheepie (Jan 28, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> ;v;
> Do you have a bias within VIXX?



it's SO hard to have a vixx bias.. all of them have been my bias at some point. right now i'm a ken stan ^^ he's my ultimate tbh... i never stop talking about him even to my friends who know nothing about vixx. 
do you have a bias ? c:


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 28, 2015)

sheepie said:


> it's SO hard to have a vixx bias.. all of them have been my bias at some point. right now i'm a ken stan ^^ he's my ultimate tbh... i never stop talking about him even to my friends who know nothing about vixx.
> do you have a bias ? c:



I agreeeee they're all so perfect. :>
I stuck like glue to N from the start, but I recently started liking Hongbin due to his performance in Voodoo Doll (live) and Error.
Now I'm just confused. :x

- - - Post Merge - - -






I just love how Hongbin can't breathe, and how disgusting Ken is this entire video. <3


----------



## sheepie (Jan 28, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> I agreeeee they're all so perfect. :>
> I stuck like glue to N from the start, but I recently started liking Hongbin due to his performance in Voodoo Doll (live) and Error.
> Now I'm just confused. :x



i took like a 2 year break from kpop and vixx brought me back to it when they came out with hyde. N was also my favorite at that time c:
the entire group is so talented in their own ways that it's hard to have one favorite, i guess. i adore each and every one of them (and one day i'll see them in concert) ;w;
can't blame you for being confused. hongbin was my bias for the longest time. @ . @


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 28, 2015)

sheepie said:


> i took like a 2 year break from kpop and vixx brought me back to it when they came out with hyde. N was also my favorite at that time c:
> the entire group is so talented in their own ways that it's hard to have one favorite, i guess. i adore each and every one of them (and one day i'll see them in concert) ;w;
> can't blame you for being confused. hongbin was my bias for the longest time. @ . @



Ken's aegyo gets me always though, I wish he could be my bias, but I'm more drawn to that Hakyeon smile. q.q


----------



## sheepie (Jan 28, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> Ken's aegyo gets me always though, I wish he could be my bias, but I'm more drawn to that Hakyeon smile. q.q



once you fall for ken's charm there is no going back... ever. although i must admit N is quite handsome.
do you have a favorite song or album by them? o;


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 28, 2015)

sheepie said:


> once you fall for ken's charm there is no going back... ever. although i must admit N is quite handsome.
> do you have a favorite song or album by them? o;



I was obsessed with Voodoo Doll. I like their dark songs, such as Hyde, but I also really like Eternity... and G.R.8.U... hmm, but I think Error has me hooked right now. Though Rock Ur Body is cute too. >.<
What about you? ;v;


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 28, 2015)

I really love aoa, orange caramel, and apink -w- <33

I usually just listen to girl group songs rather than guys and idk why haha I've heard some B1A4 and a GOT7 songs before and they're  pretty good but i just can't get into them >:^0


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 28, 2015)

lynn105 said:


> I really love aoa, orange caramel, and apink -w- <33
> 
> I usually just listen to girl group songs rather than guys and idk why haha I've heard some B1A4 and a GOT7 songs before and they're  pretty good but i just can't get into them >:^0



I have to admit, Mr. Chu is very catchy. ;3


----------



## sheepie (Jan 28, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> I was obsessed with Voodoo Doll. I like their dark songs, such as Hyde, but I also really like Eternity... and G.R.8.U... hmm, but I think Error has me hooked right now. Though Rock Ur Body is cute too. >.<
> What about you? ;v;



gr8u will always be a fave of mine because it got like 3 of my friends into vixx. right now i'm into eternity and some of their songs off Voodoo. 

@lynn; orange caramel is my favorite girl group ;__; do you have an OC/AS bias? after school was my first kpop group~


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 28, 2015)

By the way guys, you should check out a PC game called Mstar. It's Singaporean but I recommend it to all Kpop fans. -w-






And also,






- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean, if you like games, of course. >.<
Oops.


----------



## (ciel) (Jan 28, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> I was obsessed with Voodoo Doll. I like their dark songs, such as Hyde, but I also really like Eternity... and G.R.8.U... hmm, but I think Error has me hooked right now. Though Rock Ur Body is cute too. >.<
> What about you? ;v;



I've been with VIXX since they debuted and Super Hero is my weakness i love that song so much omg... I think On and On is probably my favourite, though.

(but my real favourite song is Light up the Darkness, especially live because Leo's dancing omg)

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> I really love aoa, orange caramel, and apink -w- <33
> 
> I usually just listen to girl group songs rather than guys and idk why haha I've heard some B1A4 and a GOT7 songs before and they're  pretty good but i just can't get into them >:^0



Apink is great! I don't usually get into girl groups, but I saw Eunji in Answer me 1997 and then I heard Hush and I was hooked.


----------



## sheepie (Jan 28, 2015)

(ciel) said:


> I've been with VIXX since they debuted and Super Hero is my weakness i love that song so much omg... I think On and On is probably my favourite, though.
> 
> (but my real favourite song is Light up the Darkness, especially live because Leo's dancing omg)



oh MY GOSH light up the darkness is the greatest (and leo's dancing in that performance is absolutely hilarious and adorable at the same time..)
i wish i knew vixx since they debuted but i didn't even listen to kpop at the time because i thought it got boring.

&& that game looks really fun D;


----------



## (ciel) (Jan 28, 2015)

sheepie said:


> oh MY GOSH light up the darkness is the greatest (and leo's dancing in that performance is absolutely hilarious and adorable at the same time..)
> i wish i knew vixx since they debuted but i didn't even listen to kpop at the time because i thought it got boring.
> 
> && that game looks really fun D;



Leo is such a performer on stage, like he really goes all out with his dancing, and it's fantastic but hilarious at the same time because he's so shy normally. I just love it. 
It was just by chance. I saw their music video very shortly after it was released on a music show. Same with B1A4 the previous year.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes, yes, Light Up The Darkness. <3
Its style really stands out to me. x:
That and Love Letter. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



sheepie said:


> oh MY GOSH light up the darkness is the greatest (and leo's dancing in that performance is absolutely hilarious and adorable at the same time..)
> i wish i knew vixx since they debuted but i didn't even listen to kpop at the time because i thought it got boring.
> 
> && that game looks really fun D;



I only get annoyed with the game when they try putting Ariana Grande songs on it.. -_-
I came for Kpop, not trash American music.

No offense to Ariana Grande fans.


----------



## sheepie (Jan 28, 2015)

(ciel) said:


> Leo is such a performer on stage, like he really goes all out with his dancing, and it's fantastic but hilarious at the same time because he's so shy normally. I just love it.
> It was just by chance. I saw their music video very shortly after it was released on a music show. Same with B1A4 the previous year.



i admire how committed he is. leo has great potential to go solo sometime in the future because of how flexible he is with different styles. ^ ^
i feel like i know of a lot of groups and only pay attention to 3 or 4..


and do you know if the game is available in the US? i've never heard of it before.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 28, 2015)

sheepie said:


> i admire how committed he is. leo has great potential to go solo sometime in the future because of how flexible he is with different styles. ^ ^
> i feel like i know of a lot of groups and only pay attention to 3 or 4..
> 
> 
> and do you know if the game is available in the US? i've never heard of it before.



Yes yes yes. 
I am from California.
Basically, if you want it, you have to download a messenger called Garena, make an account, change your region to Singapore, and then from there you can download it.
If you end up getting it, we should play together. ;v;


----------



## (ciel) (Jan 28, 2015)

sheepie said:


> i admire how committed he is. leo has great potential to go solo sometime in the future because of how flexible he is with different styles. ^ ^
> i feel like i know of a lot of groups and only pay attention to 3 or 4..
> 
> 
> and do you know if the game is available in the US? i've never heard of it before.



I may die if Leo goes solo. If any of them go solo. With happiness, of course, because any and all of them deserve it, but wow that would be great.
Yeah, me too. Vixx is the one I really actively pay attention to, with B1A4 second because Bigbang aren't doing anything. But then I listen to a lot when they have comebacks (usually my friend has to tell me, though) BTS, Infinite, F(x), apink, orange caramel, beast, exo...lots more


----------



## sheepie (Jan 28, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> Yes yes yes.
> I am from California.
> Basically, if you want it, you have to download a messenger called Garena, make an account, change your region to Singapore, and then from there you can download it.
> If you end up getting it, we should play together. ;v;



oh that sounds simple. i'm used to having to change my region because i play BnS and chinese games that require such. it's for the PC, right? just checking.
i'll definitely take a look into it. ^^ we could play together, yeah~♡


@ciel; i'd love for one of them to go solo.. maybe in a few years we could expect something of the sort to happen.
i'm the same.. i'll check up on comebacks of groups i know but i mainly stick to vixx, block b, bigbang and a select few girl groups.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 28, 2015)

sheepie said:


> oh that sounds simple. i'm used to having to change my region because i play BnS and chinese games that require such. it's for the PC, right? just checking.
> i'll definitely take a look into it. ^^ we could play together, yeah~♡
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, PC. Usually the graphics in the tutorial are hard on computers and you *most likely* will lag, but you can fix all that later. ^^
It runs almost perfectly for me, except the rare disconnects.

Alsooooo Block B. <3
Zico and Jaehyo. <33


----------



## sheepie (Jan 28, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> Yep, PC. Usually the graphics in the tutorial are hard on computers and you *most likely* will lag, but you can fix all that later. ^^
> It runs almost perfectly for me, except the rare disconnects.
> 
> Alsooooo Block B. <3
> Zico and Jaehyo. <33



i'd have to clean out my comp before i try it.. mine's super slow for whatever reason and can't handle games. :c the lag for me would be double whatever it is for you. i'll probably get that done this weekend if i don't have too many assignments..?

jaehyo is so awkward i can't handle him ♡


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 28, 2015)

sheepie said:


> i'd have to clean out my comp before i try it.. mine's super slow for whatever reason and can't handle games. :c the lag for me would be double whatever it is for you. i'll probably get that done this weekend if i don't have too many assignments..?
> 
> jaehyo is so awkward i can't handle him ♡



that sounds awesome, i'm on it 90% of the time so whenever.~
also, gotta admit that B-Bomb has a darling voice. *-*


----------



## sheepie (Jan 28, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> that sounds awesome, i'm on it 90% of the time so whenever.~
> also, gotta admit that B-Bomb has a darling voice. *-*



oh okay! i'll let you know. c:
i can't decide who my bias of block b is. i want to say it's bibeom because i've liked him first but rapper line is so cool ? ? i'm not quite sure!


----------



## Radda (Jan 29, 2015)

Mostly Block B,Got7 and BAP's old material.


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 29, 2015)

SHINee and f(x) are the two groups I stan the most. I love them so much and I love how they love their members so much and they're like !!!!! the nicest people and they're so freaking talented too I'm poopin'

...er, um...
So yeah, those are my main two. Onew is my ultimate bias, but I care about all of SHINee so much. Their choreo is sooo top notch, I can't even fathom how hard they work.
It's sooo so hard for me to choose a bias from f(x). These days I usually say Sulli because I want to envelope her in love and block out the cyberbullies. Their music is really unique, especially in the realm of girl groups. Pink Tape and Red Light are seriously some of my all time favourite albums whether in or out of the Kpop world. The non-single tracks on the albums are quite diverse and really worth taking a listen to even if their singles aren't up your alley. If I could only listen to one Kpop group for the rest of my life, it'd be f(x). My top fave songs of theirs that weren't singles are Airplane, Rainbow, and Sweet Witches.

The Wonder Girls were the first Kpop group I ever listened to, so they're also quite dear to my heart. Their songs are such jams. It was a sad seeing Sohee leave, but I've been really liking the solo projects from Yenny (HA:TFELT) and Sunmi. I really hope Yubin goes solo as well.

Those are the only ones I really actively keep up with, like knowing when their comebacks are and stuff. I listen to and somewhat follow a bunch of others as well, but usually in a "oh, they have a new single? cool let's check it out" kind of way.
B1A4 (CNU bias)
INFINITE (stronggg Dongwoo bias, omg that man)
A Pink (Eunji/Bomi bias/low-key all of them bias lbr, they're all queens)
VIXX (N/Leo bias)
IU
Sunny Hill (no bias)
Wings (no bias)
Orange Caramel (Orange Caramel ARE my biases from After School, haha)
Aaaaaand I'm going to say C-Real because people need to stop sleeping on C-Real, they are so freaking cute. Please watch the Joma Joma mv for undeniable evidence of cuteness.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 29, 2015)

MishMeesh said:


> VIXX (N/Leo bias)



N and his dark skin/long neck is perfect. <3


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 29, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> N and his dark skin/long neck is perfect. <3



And he's so hilarious and so caring, my attention just goes straight to him whenever I watch something with vixx.


----------



## tokkio (Jan 29, 2015)

I used to a huge fan like I was always updated with the news and releases, and all I listened to was kpop everyday lol but now not so much.. I'm not even updated with my favorite groups (infinite, bap, cnblue, etc..) but I still listen to their songs though.. sometimes.. mostly just k-indie and others now hahah


----------



## Cou (Jan 29, 2015)

i only listen to yg nowadays and tablo is my current favorite, gahh his voice ///o///


----------



## porinium (Jan 29, 2015)

it's cool to see that so many of you are starlights, vixx got me back ~into kpop and introduced me to some of my best friends!! they're the group i follow consistently; otherwise i'm mostly just into girl groups, i'm super into 9 muses rn *v*


----------



## Chaerin (Jan 29, 2015)

Didn't realize so many people liked Vixx I never hear anything about them,I thought they weren't very popular.


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 29, 2015)

Chaerin said:


> Didn't realize so many people liked Vixx I never hear anything about them,I thought they weren't very popular.



It depends on what kind of area of the kpop fandom you're a part of, I guess, and/or where you get your kpop news and info. Vixx is quite popular on tumblr, I think especially amongst newcomers to kpop (or I guess in the case of a lot of people in this thread, people returning to kpop). I get most of my kpop info from tumblr, so I see them in passing a lot there, even though I'm not really involved with the Vixx fandom on there.


----------



## Chris (Jan 29, 2015)

tokkio said:


> I used to a huge fan like I was always updated with the news and releases, and all I listened to was kpop everyday lol but now not so much.. I'm not even updated with my favorite groups (infinite, bap, cnblue, etc..)



I know that feeling! My favourite groups when I first got into K-pop were Super Junior, Big Bang, 2NE1, DBSK (back when they were 5), etc. But to be honest I can't even tell you what their most recent album(s) are.


----------



## -strawberry (Jan 29, 2015)

i love kpop but i tend to like mostly girl groups.

boy groups just don't do it for me, but i like cnblue and shinee and bts... that's pretty much it haha ;n; i like exo's discography but i'm not a fan of the members or fanbase. other than that i'm a huge fan of apink and bestie and mamamoo and a ton of other girl groups/members! <333 i used to be a rly big snsd fan but they've been off their game for the past year or so and kicking jessica out of the group killed any remaining love for them #rip

ummmmmm i also like lee hi and akdong musician. oh!!! and k-hiphop!!! i love k-hiphop haha. beenzino, dynamic duo, zion t, etc etc etc

yeahhhh i can talk about kpop for hours let me stop b4 this gets too long l-lol


----------



## porinium (Jan 29, 2015)

-strawberry said:


> i love kpop but i tend to like mostly girl groups.
> 
> boy groups just don't do it for me, but i like cnblue and shinee and bts... that's pretty much it haha ;n; i like exo's discography but i'm not a fan of the members or fanbase. other than that i'm a huge fan of apink and bestie and mamamoo and a ton of other girl groups/members! <333 i used to be a rly big snsd fan but they've been off their game for the past year or so and kicking jessica out of the group killed any remaining love for them #rip
> 
> ...



oh my gosh i love bestie, i hope they come back soon...even though i can listen to just love options for hours tbh. and mamamoo are ridiculously talented, i got so excited when they took home their first live show award!!


----------



## Chaerin (Jan 29, 2015)

MishMeesh said:


> It depends on what kind of area of the kpop fandom you're a part of, I guess, and/or where you get your kpop news and info. Vixx is quite popular on tumblr, I think especially amongst newcomers to kpop (or I guess in the case of a lot of people in this thread, people returning to kpop). I get most of my kpop info from tumblr, so I see them in passing a lot there, even though I'm not really involved with the Vixx fandom on there.



I never see anything about them because I only follow BIG BANG,2NE1,SPEED and M.I.B accounts on tumblr.
But even on websites like soompi,allkpop,and kpopstars I don't ever really see anything about them.


----------



## -strawberry (Jan 29, 2015)

porinium said:


> oh my gosh i love bestie, i hope they come back soon...even though i can listen to just love options for hours tbh. and mamamoo are ridiculously talented, i got so excited when they took home their first live show award!!



omg yay another bestie fan *v* love options is soooo catchy! i loved thank u very much too, and hot baby was good too even though it wasn't as infectious. i'm rooting for mamamoo so hard ahaha they're so talented it's hard to believe that they're just rookies!


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 29, 2015)

Chaerin said:


> I never see anything about them because I only follow BIG BANG,2NE1,SPEED and M.I.B accounts on tumblr.
> But even on websites like soompi,allkpop,and kpopstars I don't ever really see anything about them.



I've also noticed that they're only mentioned at the height of their Comebacks, after that, they fade into the minds of only the Starlights. >.<


----------



## Chaerin (Jan 30, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> I've also noticed that they're only mentioned at the height of their Comebacks, after that, they fade into the minds of only the Starlights. >.<



I just don't see anything special about them. Their songs don't catch my attention and I just find them boring.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

Unless it's 60s-70s.. nah


----------



## Volvagia (Jan 30, 2015)

i used to listen to it more often, but now it's just B1A4 (i listen to them too much) and some other random songs by exo, 2PM, henry, etc.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 30, 2015)

when i was in middle school i was obsessed

now i wanna shove scissors in my ears if i hear anymore bubblegum kpop stuff lol but the male bands are k


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 30, 2015)

I listen to J-Pop a lot more (Expert weeaboo here. > v >), but K-Pop's great as well.


----------



## gattaca (Jan 30, 2015)

I listen to KPop occasionally, but I think r&b and "real" rap/hip-hop is better!


----------



## Chaerin (Jan 31, 2015)

gattaca said:


> I listen to KPop occasionally, but I think r&b and "real" rap/hip-hop is better!



What do you mean "real rap/hip hop?"


----------



## P.K. (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm not as into kpop as I was before like a few groups I still stan.
Though there are some groups/artists who have caught my attention last year such as AKMU, LABOUM and Mamamoo


----------



## Goop (Jan 31, 2015)

Gotta say that my favourite nerds are Block B.
But I also really like SHINee.​


----------



## Bon Bonne (Feb 1, 2015)

I pretty much exclusively only like Orange Caramel but that counts for... something, right? :'>


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 2, 2015)

This here is reason enough for me to like VIXX. *-*


----------



## nammie (Feb 2, 2015)

not sure if any of these are considered kpop??? but I like AKMU, epik high, nell and jung joon young's music


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 2, 2015)

I like it. My favourites are B1A4, BIGBANG, BTS and Orange Caramel.
And Heyne (I love her voice x3 )


----------



## Cynder drag (Feb 2, 2015)

I love KPop. I honestly didn't even know it existed until last year when I had first period off and my friend Nick would always listen to it. Now I'm obsessed!


----------



## Chaerin (Feb 2, 2015)

nammie said:


> not sure if any of these are considered kpop??? but I like AKMU, epik high, nell and jung joon young's music



They are.


----------

